# Hi New Here :)



## rhmousehouse (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello Everyone! 
Me and my fiancee love mice and have just started a mousery, we are looking to acquire some show mice from europe in the future. We try to spoil them, most of them have wheels soon all will and they all have their own little houses. We make them our own food mix of lab blocks, oats, bird seed, cheerios, peanuts, sunflower seeds top dog food. We have cinnamons, chocolates, rex's, satins just to name a few. I'm a wild life bio student, vet assist certified and run my own business dog walking and petsitting w my fiancee. We also have pet cats, rats, a ferret and a golden retriever. This summer when i'm free from class i plan on studying all about mouse genetics and their terms since i'm not familiar with them yet. Our mice are kept in aquariums also. We have been looking for a dwarf dumbo harley rat female to add to our family if anyone knows where to find one or any odd species of mice like zebra, harvest etc. I'm open to questions and suggestions!
Thank you


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Pleased to meet you


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

I think I know you.........lol

Welcome!


----------



## Airidies (Apr 3, 2011)

Hello and welcome


----------

